

With Hi-Gear Closing, Here's my contact with the CTO - Navarr
https://gist.github.com/1549079

======
Navarr
Disclosure: before the whole completely ignoring me after these brief tests to
show that I'm qualified thing; Dan Gailey was a very nice person and the
reason I view HackerNews daily.

